

Life Hacking Becoming an Antiproductivity Vortex - jjp9999
http://www.theepochtimes.com/n2/technology/life-hacking-becoming-an-antiproductivity-vortex-61545.html

======
irrumator
jjp9999 is poster who submits pretty much exclusively from theepochtimes.com
(a Falun Gong site, not good to see on HN frontpage) and techzwn.com,
connected to theepochtimes.com

I'd highly recommend this url be added to the blocked spammers list.

~~~
mkr-hn
I'm more concerned that jjp9999 hasn't contributed a single comment on any
article, not even his/her own.

